# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση Sony] Πρόβλημα με SONY - αναβοσβήνει το led

## NikosSf

Καλημέρα σε όλους,

Εχω μία SONY KV-29FQ75D με διπλό δέκτη η οποία παρουσιάζει το εξής: αφού την ανοίξω μετά από λίγη ώρα (όχι σταθερή) και ενώ δείχνει μια χαρά ξαφνικά κλείνει και το κόκκινο λαμπάκι αναβοσβήνει 5 φορές. Πήρα τηλέφωνο ένα εξουσιοδοτημένο της sony και μου είπε ότι είναι οθόνη και θα μου κοστίσει περίπου 600 ευρώ !!!!!!!. Γενικά ήταν λίγο επιθετικός ο κύριος αλλά αυτό δεν έχει σημασία. 

Εψαξα στο ιντερνετ και από όσο κατάλαβα η βλάβη σε καμία περίπτωση δεν φτάνει αυτό το ποσό και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν είναι οθόνη. 

Δεν είμαι τεχνικός και μάλλον δε μπορώ να την φτιάξω μόνος μου. Επειδή δεν υπάρχει οικονομική δυνατότητα θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας για τό τι μπορεί να είναι το πρόβλημα και πόσο εκτιμάτε ότι μπορεί να είναι το κόστος. 

Αν υπάρχει και κάποιος τεχνικός/ μαγαζί που μπορείτε να μου προτείνετε θα ήμουν υπόχρεος. 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων
Νικος

----------


## p270

μαλλον εχεις καμμενο ενα η και τα 2 τρανζιστορ υψηλης και 2 αντιστασεις κοντα στον m/t υψηλης δεν θυμαμε τωρα ποιες αν δεν το εχεις παντως πηγαινε  σε τεχνικο 

αν θες το σχεδιο στο ανεβαζω ειχα και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα αλλαξα αυτα και επαιξε για κοστος δεν μπορω να σου πω απλα εγω σαν ιδιωτης αγορασα το ενα τρανζιστορ γνησιο παντα 17 ευρω


εδω σου εχω και το σχεδιο   https://rapidshare.com/files/3112071...5d_sm__ET_.rar

----------


## tsalik

> μαλλον εχεις καμμενο ενα η και τα 2 τρανζιστορ υψηλης και 2 αντιστασεις κοντα στον m/t υψηλης δεν θυμαμε τωρα ποιες αν δεν το εχεις παντως πηγαινε  σε τεχνικο


Δεν γίνεται να έχεις καμμένο τρανζίστορ υψηλής και να παίζει η τηλεόραση.

----------


## ezizu

Σωστός ο Γιώργος ( tsalik ).Αν είχες  καμένο transistor δεν θα έπαιζε η τηλεόραση ούτε για 1 sec.Μπορεί όμως να έχει ψυχρές κολλήσεις .Μπορεί να θέλει ρύθμιση το screen ( G2 ).Μπορεί να έχει πρόβλημα σε κάποια βαθμίδα ,όπως π.χ. στην βαθμίδα οδήγησης της οθόνης κ.ο.κ.Υπάρχει βέβαια και μεγάλη πιθανότητα ,να έχει πρόβλημα η ίδια η οθόνη,όπως άλλωστε σου είπαν και από το service της SONY.Μου έχει συμβεί.Δες τι γράφει το service manual από κάποια TV Sony για τα 5 αναβοσβησήματα του led, μήπως σε βοηθήσει να καταλάβεις καλύτερα.


*Five blinks* - AKB circuit (automatic kine bias), the timer/standby indicator blinks for about 30 seconds then goes to the self-diagnosis function. Something is wrong with the video. Check video out, Q705, 732, 761 and other components on the C board, also check Q218, 219, 220 on the A board. In addition, unit could be in IK blanking, try turning up screen slightly.

----------


## NikosSf

Καλημέρα,
Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Παναγιώτη ευχαριστώ για το σχέδιο. 

Σήφη από ότι κατάλαβα το πρόβλημα μπορεί  να είναι από πολύ απλό μέχρι και οθόνη (οπότε την πετάω) με μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα να είναι σχετικά απλό. 

Το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω μόνος μου είναι να δοκιμάσω να ρυθμίσω  το G2.  

Η διαφορά από τα προβλήματα άλλων που είδα στο ιντερνετ είναι ότι η δική μου παίζει μια χαρά για 10-20 λεπτά με κανένα πρόβλημα στην εικόνα ή τον ήχο. Μετά σβήνει και αρχίζει το λαμπάκι να ανοιγοκλείνει. 

Για το συγκεκριμένο service της sony διάβασα διάφορα παράπονα στο ιντερνετ και δε θα ήθελα να την πάω εκεί. Αν κάποιος φίλος έχει να μου προτείνει κάποιο τεχνικό (μένω Γαλάτσι) θα με βοηθούσε γιατί ζυγίζει και ένα τόνο η ριμάδα.

----------


## p270

εχετε απολυτο δικιο μαλλον δεν διαβασα ολο το post

----------


## jimmy956

Καλημέρα Έχω την KV29FX65 και ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Ομαλή λειτουργία για 15-30 λεπτά και μετά stand-by με 5 blinks. Ψάχνοντας στο internet και γνωρίζοντας οτι η TV μου έχει 30.000 ώρες λειτουργίας κατέληξα στο συμπέρασμα οτι η CRT είναι πλέον ετοιμοθάνατη και έτσι προγραμμάτισα την αγορά νέας τηλεόρασης και εν τω μεταξύ ρύθμισα το screen (G2), που στη δική μου τηλεόραση δε είναι πάνω στο ΜΣ υψηλής δίπλα στο focus αλλά στην πλακέτα που είναι πάνω στην CRT πίσω από τις λυχνίες RGB (με την ευκαιρία ρύθμισα και το focus). Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ότι η TV δε σβήνει αλλά έχει χειροτερέψει αισθητα ή εικόνα με έντονο color spil πράγμα που μου φαίνεται αναμενόμενο για το "πουσάρισμα" που της έκανα λίγο πρίν παραδώσει το πνεύμα.

----------


## xsterg

παιδια τι γινεται με την εν λογω τηλεοραση? εχω την *sony KV-29FX30Ε* και παρουσιασε προσφατα προβλημα. ανοιγει με δυσκολια. οταν λεω με δυσκολια θα πρεπει να την ανοιξω κλεισω πολλες φορες απο το τηλεχειριστηριο για να ξεκινησει. δεν ειναι προβλημα τηλεχειριστηριου (τσεκαρισμενο) και οταν προσπαθει να ανοιξει και δεν ανοιγει αναβοσβηνει το led αρκετες φορες. εχει κανεις καμμια ιδεα τι γινεται? ευχαριστω.

----------


## papkir

παιδια κι εγω το ακριβως ιδιο προβλημα εχω με την kv25xsd, ποσταρα και παλαιοτερα αλλα δεν βρηκα λυση

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Καλημέρα σε όλους,
> 
> Εχω μία SONY KV-29FQ75D με διπλό δέκτη η οποία παρουσιάζει το εξής: αφού την ανοίξω μετά από λίγη ώρα (όχι σταθερή) και ενώ δείχνει μια χαρά ξαφνικά κλείνει και το κόκκινο λαμπάκι αναβοσβήνει 5 φορές. Πήρα τηλέφωνο ένα εξουσιοδοτημένο της sony και μου είπε ότι είναι οθόνη και θα μου κοστίσει περίπου 600 ευρώ !!!!!!!. Γενικά ήταν λίγο επιθετικός ο κύριος αλλά αυτό δεν έχει σημασία. 
> 
> Εψαξα στο ιντερνετ και από όσο κατάλαβα η βλάβη σε καμία περίπτωση δεν φτάνει αυτό το ποσό και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν είναι οθόνη. 
> 
> Δεν είμαι τεχνικός και μάλλον δε μπορώ να την φτιάξω μόνος μου. Επειδή δεν υπάρχει οικονομική δυνατότητα θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας για τό τι μπορεί να είναι το πρόβλημα και πόσο εκτιμάτε ότι μπορεί να είναι το κόστος. 
> 
> Αν υπάρχει και κάποιος τεχνικός/ μαγαζί που μπορείτε να μου προτείνετε θα ήμουν υπόχρεος. 
> ...




δέν  έχει  πρόβλημα  η  οθόνη  να  την  πάς  σε  εργαστήριο  να  την  φτιάξεις









> παιδια τι γινεται με την εν λογω τηλεοραση? εχω την *sony KV-29FX30Ε* και παρουσιασε προσφατα προβλημα. ανοιγει με δυσκολια. οταν λεω με δυσκολια θα πρεπει να την ανοιξω κλεισω πολλες φορες απο το τηλεχειριστηριο για να ξεκινησει. δεν ειναι προβλημα τηλεχειριστηριου (τσεκαρισμενο) και οταν προσπαθει να ανοιξει και δεν ανοιγει αναβοσβηνει το led αρκετες φορες. εχει κανεις καμμια ιδεα τι γινεται? ευχαριστω.




άλλαξε  το  mcz3001








> παιδια κι εγω το ακριβως ιδιο προβλημα εχω με την kv25xsd, ποσταρα και παλαιοτερα αλλα δεν βρηκα λυση


δέν  μας  λες  ποιό  σύμπτωμα

----------


## xsterg

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *xsterg* παιδια τι γινεται με την εν λογω τηλεοραση? εχω την *sony KV-29FX30Ε* και παρουσιασε προσφατα προβλημα. ανοιγει με δυσκολια. οταν λεω με δυσκολια θα πρεπει να την ανοιξω κλεισω πολλες φορες απο το τηλεχειριστηριο για να ξεκινησει. δεν ειναι προβλημα τηλεχειριστηριου (τσεκαρισμενο) και οταν προσπαθει να ανοιξει και δεν ανοιγει αναβοσβηνει το led αρκετες φορες. εχει κανεις καμμια ιδεα τι γινεται? ευχαριστω.


άλλαξε το mcz3001



επανερχομαι παλι. αλλαξα το ρελλε που εχει μεσα και καποιο ρολο εχει στην εκκινηση απο οτι καταλαβα. μεχρι στιγμης δουλευει αλλα δεν μπορω να βγαλω συμπερασμα αν δεν περασουν 2-3 μερες. το προβλημα εμφανιζεται οταν μεινει κλειστη για ωρες (πχ ολο το βραδυ). 

το mcz3001 τι ακριβως κανει; ειναι προγραμματιζομενο η οχι? το βρηκα στο ebay σε τιμες απο 2. 
να πω επισης οτι παρατηρησα οταν ξεκιναει για καποιο χρονικο διαστημα που δεν μπορω να το πω οτι περιοδικα αναβοσβηνει το led 11 φορες. 
ευχαριστω.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *xsterg*  παιδια τι γινεται με την εν λογω τηλεοραση? εχω την *sony KV-29FX30Ε* και παρουσιασε προσφατα προβλημα. ανοιγει με δυσκολια. οταν λεω με δυσκολια θα πρεπει να την ανοιξω κλεισω πολλες φορες απο το τηλεχειριστηριο για να ξεκινησει. δεν ειναι προβλημα τηλεχειριστηριου (τσεκαρισμενο) και οταν προσπαθει να ανοιξει και δεν ανοιγει αναβοσβηνει το led αρκετες φορες. εχει κανεις καμμια ιδεα τι γινεται? ευχαριστω.
> 
> 
> άλλαξε το mcz3001
> 
> 
> 
> επανερχομαι παλι. αλλαξα το ρελλε που εχει μεσα και καποιο πολο εχει στην εκκινηση απο οτι καταλαβα. μεχρι στιγμης δουλευει αλλα δεν μπορω να βγαλω συμπερασμα αν δεν περασουν 2-3 μερες. το προβλημα εμφανιζεται οταν μεινει κλειστη για ωρες (πχ ολο το βραδυ). 
> 
> ...


αυτό  είναι  άλλαξε το mcz3001
δεν  έχω  χρόνο  να  σου  εξηγήσω

----------


## papkir

δέν  μας  λες  ποιό  σύμπτωμα[/QUOTE]
η τηλεοραση αναβει , μετα απο λιγα λεπτα κλεινει  η οθονη και αναβοσβηνει το led 5 φορες αργοτερα ποτε επανερχεται η εικονα ποτε οχι

----------


## xsterg

εχω παραγγειλει το ολοκληρωμενο φιλε νικο. οταν ερθει και το βαλω θα σας πω τα αποτελεσματα. παντως ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον.

----------

